# A little... crooked?



## KMussy (Jan 16, 2010)

So I was at Petco today, and I fell in love with a beautiful little double tail. I hesitated to buy him though, because he was laying at the bottom of his little container on his side, barely moving. I also noticed that his body wasn't straight like a betta's usually is. It's sort of crooked and s-shaped (if you're looking from the top down), like a fish equivalent of scoliosis. 

Well, I felt a little sorry for him, and he _was_ very prettily colored so I brought him home and set him up in a nice-sized tank with a heater. 

He's still just laying on the bottom. I figure I should just give him some time to adjust, but can anyone tell me what the whole crookedness thing is about? Is it a serious health issue?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I am not sure if this is correct or not, but I read the other day that double tails, due to their genetic mutation, are prone to spinal problems and deformities. Not sure if this would apply to your guy or not tho. I have a double tail from petco as well and he has the BEST personality of a fish I have ever seen. I hope yours gets better!

This is where I was reading about Double Tails' genetic backgrounds: 

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1476


----------



## KMussy (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, that was a very informative site! I feel really bad for the poor guy though, his little spinal deformity makes swimming really difficult. I've always been a sucker for the ones with problems :/

I'm hoping he feels better soon too.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... good luck with him. It was nice of you to take him home and care for him.

Hope he makes it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

aww... he is lucky that you found him!! You may want to keep the water in his tank/bowl low so it is easier for him to get to the top and take a breath (since they do breathe air). Otherwise it may be a struggle for him to get to the top every few minutes.


----------



## KMussy (Jan 16, 2010)

Done and done. He's at about 4 inches of water now, hopefully that'll be allright.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, good health to him! Everyone send vibes.


----------

